# CLAY BOTTLE FOUND IN ST MARYS RIVER



## lepew62 (Jul 28, 2012)

I went to the St Marys river to wade today. It is only about 14 miles away yet I have never waded it. I took my fishing pole along in case there happened to be good fishing there. I waded up about a mile or so, it was a slow soft bottomed creek interspersed with deep holes. I did catch one small bass. So back to this clay bottle I found. It is 11 1/2" high and 11 inches around. When I first picked it up I thought it was an empty propane torch tank. It has a very similar stature. Written near the top in capital letters is this 
                                                                     HW SCHLICHTE
                                                            AELTESTE-BRENNERIE
                                                            STEINHAGEN I/W
 then at the base is a bird sitting atop a gridded globe,  underneath that is written  SCHWARZ-MARKE. I wish I could get a picture up, I am hoping to in a few days or sooner. So what can anyone tell me about this unusual find.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey David,

 Does it look at all like this modern one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





H.W. Schlichte distillery us Germany's oldest Gin.

 Looking forward to seeing the photos...


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 29, 2012)

And a *Happy Birthday*, too, seems to be in order here.

 "AELTESTE-BRENNERIE" means Oldest Distillery in German.




From.


----------



## lepew62 (Jul 29, 2012)

It is exactly like the one Surfaceone has posted. I thought it might be older or more rare. Yes, I have reached the 1/2 century mark today. 1/2 century makes me feel historic, saying 50 just sounds old []


----------



## lepew62 (Jul 29, 2012)

I am going back over to the St Marys river today. River is kind of misleading,  it is more a large creek. St Marys is home to the largest hand dug lake in the world, Grand Lake St Marys. It is a shallow lake and was dug as a feeder for the canals. I did find quite a bit of broken glass in the river, including broken blobs. So I am hoping to find some whole bottles. Will get back to you later if anything interesting comes up. Also I was wondering if I can clean the bottle I found with acid. I have access to strong acids at work. Will it harm it or corrode it in any manner. Have a good one people I will get back to you later.


----------



## glass man (Jul 30, 2012)

COOL! AND A HAPPY LATE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!I know what it is like to reach the half century mark...8 years ago for me...I started thinking in terms of.."WOW just a little less then 4 times my age the CHEROKEE INDIANS WERE STILL HERE WITH NO WHITE PEOPLE IN THIS AREA TO BOTHER THEM!!WHEW![] JAMIE


----------

